# Business opportunity



## nanoos

Hi

I am looking for some Japanese car parts specifically for models imported into the UK. I am the owner of a Nissan Elgrand imported into the UK. Recently there have been many Ellies imported but parts are a huge problem at the moment. I know a few other Elgrand owners so demand is not a problem.

If anyone wants to make a bit of extra cash then please let me know. 

Thanks in advance.


----------

